# per .htaccess in Unterverzeichnis



## pixelpur (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo in die Runde,

möchte gerne eine Domain automatisch in ein Sprachenordner weiterleiten.

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^\mustermann\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.mustermann.de/de/$1 [R=301,L]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^\mustermann\.com$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.mustermann.com/en/$1 [R=301,L]

Dies funktioniert ja, wenn ich die Seite ohne www öffne, nur wie kann ich auch die mit www in dieses Unterverzeichnis leiten. Habe leider noch nicht oft mit der .htaccess gearbeitet, habe bis immer nur dieses benötigt.

Würd mich über eure Hilfe freuen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Juni 2009)

Moin,

probiers mal so:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} \.?mustermann\.de$ [NC]
```

Das würde mustermann.de sowie alles Subdomains davon betreffen.


----------



## pixelpur (15. Juni 2009)

Habe das erst heute Vormittag lesen können. Funktioniert einwandfrei Danke! Einen schönen Montag.

*## EDIT ##*

Ich glaube ich korrigiere meine Aussage  nun erscheint folgendes:

http://www.mustermann.com/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/en/

Ich denke mal, das wird noch länger!

Habe nun folgende .htaccess:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} \.?mustermann\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.mustermann.de/de/$1 [R=301,L]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} \.?mustermann\.com$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.mustermann.com/en/$1 [R=301,L]

EDIT: Subdomains sollten auch nicht weitergeleitet werden. Habe folgende Struktur:

*de*
_   - index.php
   - pages_

*en*
_   - index.php
   - pages_

Nun möchte ich nur erreichen, dass über die de domain in den de Ordner geleitet wird und bei com in den en Ordner. Die pages könnten über Suchmaschinen gefunden werden und sollten somit nicht auf die Startseite leiten. Habe mir gerade noch einige Scripte aus dem Netz gezogen, erzeugen aber eher Fehler oder leiten wie derzeit nur die ohne www weiter.

Folgendes habe ich online gefunden. Erzeugt jedoch selbiges Ergebnis:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^http://www.mustermann.com
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.mustermann.com/en/%{REQUEST_URI} [R=301,L]


----------

